# big lump after rabies shot



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 17 week old beagle/lab cross called Ruby. She got her Rabies shot last Monday, and on Thursday she had a lump about the size of the top joint of my finger on her rear leg, at or very close to the shot site. I decided to see what it did over a couple of days, as I thought it could be swelling from the shot. It felt smooth and didn't obviously show through her coat, but now it is very obvious and feels harder, although it doesn't feel any bigger. It seems to have changed from low and smooth to high, narrow and hard, without changing mass, if that makes sense...

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with that kind of reaction to the rabies shot, or if it might be possible that the timing is a coincidence and it is nothing to do with the shot. I am calling the vet first thing tomorrow (Monday, a week after the shot), but they are very busy and may not be able to fit me in for a few days.

Thanks


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I've had a similar experience with my dogs vaccinations. A lump formed at the injection site. However, my vet warned me that it may happen so I wouldn't freak out. I don't recall exactly what causes it though.

Very smart to contact your vet. Good luck. 

ETA: I forgot to add that the lump went away on its own after awhile.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Injection-site reactions are basically an allergic response to a vaccine. It means your dog is allergic to some of the ingredients or adjuvants in the vaccine mix. Rabies is a very common vaccine to cause reactions in dogs. Fortunately, many state laws only require you to give it every 3 years now. 
*
It is also possible to obtain an exemption from the rabies shot from your vet.* It is completely legal for a vet to write you a note saying that because of a preexisting or chronic health condition (such as an allergy to the vaccine), your dog should not be re-vaccinated. Here is a sample of what such an exemption note looks like.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Pai said:


> *
> It is also possible to obtain an exemption from the rabies shot from your vet.* It is completely legal for a vet to write you a note saying that because of a preexisting or chronic health condition (such as an allergy to the vaccine), your dog should not be re-vaccinated. Here is a sample of what such an exemption note looks like.


Thanks for that! It was not a reaction that bothered her in any way, she has had no problem with me touching and looking at it (other than me wanting her to stay still  ) and it has gone down a lot today. If she had appeared to notice it then I would look into that, although in an area with a *lot* of coyotes it will be a last resort. 

It is really good to know that reactions to the vaccine are common though. The vet can't see her for a couple of days. Thanks for the help, both of you


----------

